# Artistic Typing Thread



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

tine said:


> Oh great  I may take you up on that! Do you do any tutorials or anything? I'm currently trying to work out a good art programme that runs on Ubuntu as well haha (I use GIMP but Krita seems good too...)


I don't x) Should I make any?

Mhm I don't know any computer programs, I'll ask some people if they know!


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Gray Romantic said:


> I don't x) Should I make any?
> 
> Mhm I don't know any computer programs, I'll ask some people if they know!


You could!  It's fun to do, helps people and gives you lots of practice!
Oh thanks, that'd be great! I also love inking/penciling things xD


----------

